# The Best TV Service for UK expat



## Mark Kelly (Feb 6, 2009)

So am now onto the finer points of my move to Dubai and was wonder what peoples views over the pay per view tv options where; other than "don't be so sad and get out more".

Main point of interest is the Lions tour of South Africa, but also NFL, and English premiership football. Then the usual fit TV programmes like Heroes, Lost and 24. There seems to be such different choices, but if you were a Sky One, Sky Sports and BBC fan what would be the best choice in Dubai?

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Showtime has all the Premier League (or failing that do what real blokes do and watch it down the pub with your mates...)


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

It's all a bit crap here but Showtime is probably your best bet.


----------



## downunderdragon (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if Orbit gives you any local Aussie rugby? We have Showtime but only Rugby 14's and lots of English Soccer which our friend from UK was inquiring about. 

For those Aussie rugby fans here - GO THE BLUES!! (State of Origin game on tonight between QLD and NSW)! :clap2:


----------



## Happywalla (Jun 6, 2009)

*American/UK serials*

It doesn't work for real-time events like news or sports, but for any serials, Graboid works well, and works in Dubai. (just google it).


----------

